# Biocube expensive for canadians. why????



## PACMAN

Hello everyone,

I am scrapping my plans for a 40Br + sump for my first saltwater experience. instead I am looking at a 29G biocube. Now here's the thing. I've been to big als and the tank costs $470 + Tax. In the US, at bigals, the tank costs $299!!!!!! Why the heck is it soooo expensive here?

anyone know a place in the GTA that sells the biocubes for a cheaper price?

If not, does anyone know how big als's return policy would work if i bought the tank in the states, and wanted to have it replaced if it was defective?


Thanks!


PACMAN


----------



## PACMAN

Big Ray said:


> I think 470 is the price with stand.
> 
> 299 the tank alone.
> 
> also US to CAN dollar conversion rates.
> 
> you can do alot more with a sump set up though.


I agree i can do more with a sump setup, but i think im going to start with this AIO for now. future will be a 75g with sump

also, we are nearly at par, so it doesnt warrant a 150$+ difference

and im pretty sure its 470 for aquarium only.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp18108/si1685195/cl0/oceanicbiocube29gallon


----------



## PACMAN

Big Ray said:


> hmm, seems like you are right !
> 
> cant be though lol if that's the case, prety stupid
> 
> why not check the second hand stuff ? you can find alot at classifieds on AP.
> 
> more decent prices.


not sure what AP is, but i've been looking at kijiji every so often. I think i'd rather just but it new (at $299 of course).

It definitely bothers me that there is such a huge difference in price.

just realized AP is aquariumpros. problem is with that site, there is too much info that you have to give to register, so i gave up.


----------



## ameekplec.

Try some of the smaller independent stores - I think Sea U Marine had a great deal on a biocube or similar AIO a few weeks ago.


----------



## PACMAN

ameekplec. said:


> Try some of the smaller independent stores - I think Sea U Marine had a great deal on a biocube or similar AIO a few weeks ago.


you would think the larger stores would be cheaper as they have more buying power with the manufacturer.

but i shall look around! im a little unsure about going the used route, but it may be a good idea! i reg'd for ap, now waiting for approval. there are 2 biocubes for a good price there.


----------



## teemee

*nanos*

just called petsmart.
even though the advertise the oceanic biocube at 269 on sale, they don't even carry it here.
might i add that i started out at petsmart.ca, not .com.
disconcerting, misleading advertising!


----------



## PACMAN

teemee said:


> just called petsmart.
> even though the advertise the oceanic biocube at 269 on sale, they don't even carry it here.
> might i add that i started out at petsmart.ca, not .com.
> disconcerting, misleading advertising!


yup, thats what they said. their site is US. the canadian one switches over. so 269, is 470 here..... 200$ more....

too bad though, you got my hopes up


----------



## teemee

*biocube*



PACMAN said:


> yup, thats what they said. their site is US. the canadian one switches over. so 269, is 470 here..... 200$ more....
> 
> too bad though, you got my hopes up


before you get too down, reef aquatica has a deal on the current usa 24 g.
give them a shout!
 
good luck!!!


----------



## TBemba

You could order one online I am not sure how much the shipping would be but i can't see it being too much. If you have a car get some people together and go on a run to the US and pick it up and bring it back duty shouldn't be too much either.

Buy 2 and sell the other one to someone for $100 more than you paid still inbox


----------



## aln

TBemba said:


> You could order one online I am not sure how much the shipping would be but i can't see it being too much. If you have a car get some people together and go on a run to the US and pick it up and bring it back duty shouldn't be too much either.
> 
> Buy 2 and sell the other one to someone for $100 more than you paid still inbox


omg thats soo smart..maybe i'll do some of that 
but yah sump vs no sump is a big difference


----------



## ryno1974

PACMAN said:


> not sure what AP is, but i've been looking at kijiji every so often. I think i'd rather just but it new (at $299 of course).
> 
> It definitely bothers me that there is such a huge difference in price.
> 
> just realized AP is aquariumpros. problem is with that site, there is too much info that you have to give to register, so i gave up.


What is AP???


----------



## aln

ryno1974 said:


> What is AP???


aquariumpros.. you quoted it to


----------



## ryno1974

HAHA, I suck 

 

Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## aln

ryno1974 said:


> HAHA, I suck
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for setting me straight.


lol you dont suck  just reading to fast  i do it all the time!


----------



## PACMAN

TBemba said:


> You could order one online I am not sure how much the shipping would be but i can't see it being too much. If you have a car get some people together and go on a run to the US and pick it up and bring it back duty shouldn't be too much either.
> 
> Buy 2 and sell the other one to someone for $100 more than you paid still inbox


yeah i was planning on goign to US to pick it up if anything. Buuuut, here's the thing. lets say i bring it back here and plug it in and the pump doesnt work. wouldnt i have to go all the way to the states to fix this issue? petsmart (which sells this for 270 at the moment int he US) would not honor the product since it came from the states.

and yes yes, sump>nosump, i know. i had a plan for a 40breeder with 15g sump with DIY LED fixture. but now i got lazy and settled on the biocube.


----------



## PACMAN

aln said:


> aquariumpros.. you quoted it to


hahahahahaha


----------



## TBemba

Well me personally I won't buy something if I think it will break down and warranties maybe be honoured in Canada. but I would ask Pet smart here first and get it in writing. 

Worst case scenario you buy a new one from Pet smart Canada and two days later you take the one from the US back with Canadian receipt for exchange or refund. Maybe a tad illegal but should be exactly same product.

You are looking at 50% savings so I would say worth the risk to me.


----------



## Cypher

I agree with you that BA's (for the most part) is taking us for a ride but they also have a few valid reasons...

Unfortunately these are:

1) Thats the way big business are run...they take the historical average conversion rate over the past 10 to 20 years and use it to determine local prices. They are partly (not all) correct in the sense that monetary value can be quite fluid ... goes up and down - sometimes drastically. So something they sell for a slight margin profit one day might have to be sold for a loss the next day if the value of their domestic money plummets.

2) They also pay customs duty and transportation on items they bring up here.

When I get the chance I also buy stuff from the States and bring it up here - if its small enough. For large items that are difficult to hide, you have to present a receipt to customs and pay the 13% tax once you get to the border. If you don't or can't produce a receipt when they inspect your vehicle, they will tax you based on the current commercial prices IN CANADA. So you get screwed over again.



PACMAN said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am scrapping my plans for a 40Br + sump for my first saltwater experience. instead I am looking at a 29G biocube. Now here's the thing. I've been to big als and the tank costs $470 + Tax. In the US, at bigals, the tank costs $299!!!!!! Why the heck is it soooo expensive here?
> 
> anyone know a place in the GTA that sells the biocubes for a cheaper price?
> 
> If not, does anyone know how big als's return policy would work if i bought the tank in the states, and wanted to have it replaced if it was defective?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PACMAN


----------



## derekc85

I think aquatic kingdom has some chinese knockoffs for cheaper, jebo or some sort, have a look


----------



## PACMAN

derekc85 said:


> I think aquatic kingdom has some chinese knockoffs for cheaper, jebo or some sort, have a look


I know which ones you are talking about. The guy there was trying to get my to buy one. I was a little unsure about them though, as I'm fairly conservative when i buy things.


----------



## PACMAN

Cypher said:


> I agree with you that BA's (for the most part) is taking us for a ride but they also have a few valid reasons...
> 
> Unfortunately these are:
> 
> 1) Thats the way big business are run...they take the historical average conversion rate over the past 10 to 20 years and use it to determine local prices. They are partly (not all) correct in the sense that monetary value can be quite fluid ... goes up and down - sometimes drastically. So something they sell for a slight margin profit one day might have to be sold for a loss the next day if the value of their domestic money plummets.
> 
> 2) They also pay customs duty and transportation on items they bring up here.
> 
> When I get the chance I also buy stuff from the States and bring it up here - if its small enough. For large items that are difficult to hide, you have to present a receipt to customs and pay the 13% tax once you get to the border. If you don't or can't produce a receipt when they inspect your vehicle, they will tax you based on the current commercial prices IN CANADA. So you get screwed over again.


yessir, those are the reasons, but i doubt it would nearly double the price... I mean, why would these tariffs affect aquariums so much, and not other products (as greatly)? I might be going to the states with my family for a 2 day vacation. if that's the case, i can claim the whole thing and not pay any duty!


----------



## Cypher

Just explaining a bit of business, not trying to defend BA's by anymeans... I don't like their practices...

If you think about it, other products are widely used and aren't so specialized while the aquarium market is quite specialized... other products ARE purchased in much LARGER volumes, thus wholesalers can give retailers better discounts which are then passed on to us (consumers). While the aquarium market is not as much a need as a hobby, thus the consumption of aquarium goods are much less and purchased from wholesalers at smaller volumes, so not as much discount are given to retailers, who in turn give even less or NO discounts to us consumers. So, you can see its even harder to run small mom and pop operations than retail chains as their margins for profit are even less as they have a much smaller purchasing power to buy stuff from wholesalers...

BA's could probably stand to give us better prices, but they'd rather get fat than pass the savings on to us. As others have suggested and what I have also done, either buy in the States, or buy your stuff from small mom and pop aquarium stores like 'Sea-u-marine', Franks, Menagerie, etc... who can give you a better, more personalized deal, especially if you are a loyal customer.



PACMAN said:


> yessir, those are the reasons, but i doubt it would nearly double the price... I mean, why would these tariffs affect aquariums so much, and not other products (as greatly)? I might be going to the states with my family for a 2 day vacation. if that's the case, i can claim the whole thing and not pay any duty!


----------



## TBemba

Everything is going online or mail order. I have done it in the past and once you get over your initial fear it more often than not works out on Dry goods and equipment.
But Live fish another story that is why the only way to stay in the fish business is to make your money on dry goods and hope you don't lose your shirt on livestock. 
Thats why most of the expensive fish are sold via the internet from one hobbiest to the other privately or some LFS buy off hobbiest for a fraction of the cost or a "fish pimps" (no offence my pet name for them) buy the fish off hobbiest keep them for a day or more and flip them to hobbiest via the internet. some hobbiest buy WC and breed them to cover the cost of the fish hobby.

I find it interesting that Dry goods are going high tech as well as fish sales. everything is online soon you won't have a store front or be able to afford one.
I wish the people that breed WC would bring them to Club Auctions. They would take a beating (sell for cheap) the first few time selling maybe but after that knowledgeable fish hobbiest (The ones that will drive to the breeders house) and pay cash to pick up fish (like me) would bid a good buck if I could go look at the fish at the auction then bid on what I wanted.Better than having to find your house. I think it would work out better if it was more like the reptile hobby and convention where they have people setup tables and sell their livestock.


----------



## carmenh

FWIW, I was reading this thread last night, so today at work I checked our suppliers pricing on Oceanic Biocubes. Our **cost** is well over $299! 
I'm sure that pricing would vary and that aquatic-specific retailers deal with different suppliers than we do (we're pet supplies, mostly dog and cat) but just thought I'd throw that out there...don't blame the retailer...unless it's Big Al's cuz I'm sure they order direct...


----------



## UnderTheSea

Big Ray said:


> I gotta say SOME of the DRY goods in BA have the best price
> 
> for example I buy my dosing stuff, Carbon, phosban from there, it would be cheaper if I ordered online, but comparing store prices, BA has the best rate
> but well not in this case. I'm sure Ken at seaumarine can offer you better rate even if he has to order one for u.


When picking up from BA's, trying comparing prices to MOPS and JLAquatics. Call BA's to place your order and tell them you want to price match an online supplier. You will be put on hold for a few minutes but not a big deal. Most of the time it is free shipping and I believe they beat the price by 5%. I can't remember the last time walking into BA's and saying they had the best price on something, well except for salt on boxing day.


----------



## PACMAN

carmenh said:


> FWIW, I was reading this thread last night, so today at work I checked our suppliers pricing on Oceanic Biocubes. Our **cost** is well over $299!
> I'm sure that pricing would vary and that aquatic-specific retailers deal with different suppliers than we do (we're pet supplies, mostly dog and cat) but just thought I'd throw that out there...don't blame the retailer...unless it's Big Al's cuz I'm sure they order direct...


wow thats a higher than expected cost :S maybe bigals isnt screwing us *thaaaat *much!


----------



## carmenh

Well I wouldn't go as far as to say that!


----------



## Kweli

I would only recommend the HQI Biocube, but thats in the 600-700 dollar range.

The 200-300 dollar biocubes only have PC lighting, which will severly limit your coral options, and none of your corals will really pop. I purchased a drab looking hammer and bubble coral from someone with a biocube and as soon as i put them in my tank all the greens started to explode with colour.
Although this can be fixed with a actnic LED mod...

Look up the Solana 34G. It has alot more customizable options when it comes to lighting (basically buy your own) and comes with a skimmer too. I also like the rimless look of it.

*edit.. .didnt realize how old this thread was


----------



## hammond

*Biocube hqi*

Marinedepot.com and petstore.com were selling the HQI tank (sale) for $270 plus $20 for shipping (to a US address). It was actually less since they also had a 10% off coupon that could also be applied to the order. I have found that many of the US sites have ~10% off coupons that can be easily found by searching Google.

I was going to purchase the BioCube here in Canada (at PetSmart) until I realized I could get a superior tank for less in the U.S. I was ordering a number of products from several different suppliers but consolidated my order through BigAls who price matched. It's kind of bizarre because they are shipping the products from Toronto to their Buffalo warehouse where it will be delivered to my Uncle who will then bring it all back to Canada (Kingston) for half the price of what it would cost to buy in Canada.

Also, PetSmart in Kingston and Belleville both have a BioCube tank as of about 1.5 weeks ago. Belleville was still in the box. The list price was $279 in the store. The stand was $179. **With a PetSmart Card.


----------



## PACMAN

Thanks for the replies. I bought my biocube a while back though in New Hampshire, since I was on a road-trip vacation to boston. I picked it up for 299, and no tax since New Hampshire has a 0% tax rate.

I got the PC lighting biocube, and am aware of the limitations :'( I figure it wil be a great tank as an intro to saltwater. in the future, i can either convert my 75G cichlid tank to salt, or go bigger mwahahahahaha


----------



## BettaBeats

Big Als pays brokerage and taxes at the border. That's why the US site has prices cheaper than in Canada. The main warehouse is in the USA then the distribution centre just north GTA is the Canadian distributor. That's the answer I got from Joel when I called the BA Hotline. 

Makes sense. I do think the BioCube at $299 would be a great buy, which is probably why they are so popular in the USA. 

The 10 gallon PenPlex stand is $20 or so in US and $55 in Canada!


----------



## shiver905

I wouldnt ever get in AIO system like the biocube.
But I do agree it has benifits.

Check out aquatic kingdom..

I seen one with a 4 BULB t5HO lighting in the hood.
Its an asain version... But I dont see how quality will be affected. People who buy biocubes, dont leave them stock. They hange pump and lighting,, Skimmer.. ect......

All it is a box.

I also know some local smaller dealers used to sell biocube without the hood, For ALOT cheaper. Cant remember which tho.


----------



## BettaBeats

Kweli said:


> I would only recommend the HQI Biocube, but thats in the 600-700 dollar range.
> 
> The 200-300 dollar biocubes only have PC lighting, which will severly limit your coral options, and none of your corals will really pop. I purchased a drab looking hammer and bubble coral from someone with a biocube and as soon as i put them in my tank all the greens started to explode with colour.
> Although this can be fixed with a actnic LED mod...
> 
> Look up the Solana 34G. It has alot more customizable options when it comes to lighting (basically buy your own) and comes with a skimmer too. I also like the rimless look of it.
> 
> *edit.. .didnt realize how old this thread was


The Bio Cubes people have now have some really nifty upgrades. You can keep a lot in one of those with some DIY.


----------

